# анализ трафика

## Nort

Хотел найти программу для ведения мониторинга трафика на маршрутизаторе поднятом на Gentoо. Если можно в графической среде. Какую прогу посоветуете?? Заранее спасибо

----------

## WebXDev

А что мониторить там надо? Может iptraf посмотреть?

----------

## Nort

мониторить и проводить биллинг.... точнее там нужно просматривать траффик клментов сайты куда они заходят и какой траффик они используют. Ограничивать скороть трафика своим клиентам

----------

## sa10

Я не вчитывался, но можно попробовать это:

http://a-d-c.ru/adc_billing.htm

Там FreeBSD, но  должно и на Gentoo работать, все компоненты доступны

----------

## burik666

может тебе нужно что-то вроде http://netup.ru/

----------

## caz

 *burik666 wrote:*   

> может тебе нужно что-то вроде http://netup.ru/

 

нет, тока не нетап, если уж нужен хороший биллинг, смотри в сторону onyma. а тка NetFlow --  статей много, вот для примера http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/netflow_bsd/

по поводу ограничения трафика под гентой - tc+imq+htb, шейпилось под 5000 абонентов. кстати нетаповский шейпер вроде тож на tc основан.

----------

